# ball python



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

Hey I'm thinking about getting a ball python but my mom is worried if it got out could it or would it attack a 18 pound dog (pug) or like a 10 pound cat. If it did attack it do you guys think it could kill it?


----------



## king red belly (Apr 13, 2005)

:well if it was a really big snake. like a full grown it might be able to kill it but u can get things to attach on the lid so the lid is locked shut. and just to be safe, yu could put like a 5 pound weight on top.

good luck and i hope u get it.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I would just fashion a custom enclosure that has an actual LOCK on it. This will reassure your mother that it wouldn't get out. If you want the snake that much I'm sure you're willing to go through the trouble of fitting a lock onto whatever it will be in.









As for the animals... Not sure. Never kept a BP myself. It would probably have to be a full grown adult female to be able to take that dog. The snake is most likely to escape when it's small and then I would be more worried about the dog or especially the cat killing it.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

If you're worried about the snake getting out of the top of a standard habitat you could always go with a rack system. We haven't had any problems with Snakes getting out of those unless they aren't tight enough.


----------



## lophius (Mar 24, 2003)

the ball will be fine with the cat and the dog - as in not eating, at most they eat large rats ... however it is not a good idea to mix cats and dogs with snakes ... keep them separate and you'll be fine.

carl


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

lophius said:


> the ball will be fine with the cat and the dog - as in not eating, at most they eat large rats ... however it is not a good idea to mix cats and dogs with snakes ... keep them separate and you'll be fine.
> 
> carl
> [snapback]999590[/snapback]​


Exactly. The mammals will threaten the snake, not the reverse.

-PK


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

No worries, your ball python will never be big enough to eat/attack your cat or dog. As mentioned above, they feed on rats and probably won't recognize the odour of a dog or a cat as food.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Yeah. The scent issue never even occurred to me. (Duh!) I've heard of people with burmese and retic pythons that were quite large and didn't even seem remotely turned on by the scent of a cat or dog... I recall this one pic of a cat, I believe, curled up in the coils of a curled up snake - can't remember the snake. Might've been a doctored pic but I doubt it. (I'll save the diatribe about how stupid it was to let that happen though, heh.)


----------



## King Snake bob (May 11, 2005)

nice


----------



## paulpaul (May 5, 2005)

yeah for sure dude but if u keep it in a room with a door and always keep it close it should be on


----------

